# Kronios in the Age of mytology the titans opening



## darksoda

Hey folks i got a doubt in the age of mythology the titans one game of a history of kronos,in the firt seconds of the menu the singer said ´´Kronios´´ is other way to pronunce kronos?? like old greek or other language??? thanks for future answers.


----------



## Perseas

I don't know about this game, but Kronios in Ancient Greek is an adjective related to Kronos.


----------



## darksoda

thanks for the answer but a adjective can be a name? can you give some example translate ??


----------



## Perseas

For example:
Κρόνιον (όρος) = mountain dedicated to Kronos
Κρόνιος (παις) = child of Kronos

If you know the context, you may omit όρος and παις and yet understand which nouns the adjectives refer to.


----------



## darksoda

thanks for the answer again ^^ now i get adjetive can be too like a information than a quality.


----------



## darksoda

but never use Kronios like a noun right ?


----------



## Perseas

The only case I knew that Kronios was used in modern Greek is as the name of a hill in ancient Olympia "Κρόνιος". By googling I saw it is also a name of restaurants, cinemas etc.


----------



## darksoda

thanks a lot that make sense ^^


----------

